# delivery knowledge



## HELEN 2

καλησπέρα, θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω το πως θα μπορούσα να ερμηνεύσω την έκφραση: delivery knowledge


----------



## cougr

Καλησπέρα και καλωσόρισες helen 2, μπορείς να μας δώσεις το συγκείμενο;


----------



## HELEN 2

Καταρχήν ευχαριστώ πολύ για την ανταπόκριση.

Μέρος του κειμένου έχει ως εξής:*

Social Services have been key to the development and delivery of social welfare and knowledge*_ in Europe and are a pillar of the European social model._


----------



## cougr

Εννοεί την παροχή γνώσης σχετικά με την κοινωνική πρόνοια.


----------



## HELEN 2

Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ,
έτσι το ερμήνευσα κι εγώ, σας εμπιστεύομαι όμως πολύ περισσότερο.


----------



## ireney

Είσαι σίγουρος cougr? Εμένα γιατί μου φαίνεται σαν παροχή κοινωνικής πρόνοιας και γνώσης?


----------



## cougr

Σαφώς ireney, έτσι μεταφράζεται, εγώ απλώς -και σύμφωνα με τους κανόνες του φόρουμ (νομίζω)- αναφερόμουν περισσότερο στη φράση όπως είχε αρχικά τεθεί στο νήμα δηλ. _delivery (of) knowledge_.


----------



## ladychiquitita

Εμένα το "παροχή γνώσης" ηχεί λίγο περίεργα στ'αυτιά μου, θα πρότεινα το "μετάδοση γνώσης".


----------

